# near to motorhome heaven



## rugbyken (Oct 12, 2018)

well molly thinks it’s pretty close, it’s as near as i want to get 
its an old favourite of ours only took a 50ml detour to make it en route barragem de povoa nr Nisa will sit here till monday then start wending our way home


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 12, 2018)

Have fun. Ken.
Have they finally cleared the graveyard of burnt out cars. 
Something nice and familiar about Nisa, isn't there?
You can always pop in for some fags, cheap beer and buy a Thunderball lottery ticket, even at 9.30 of a night.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks lovely


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 12, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> well molly thinks it’s pretty close, it’s as near as i want to get View attachment 67957View attachment 67962its an old favourite of ours only took a 50ml detour to make it en route barragem de povoa nr Nisa will sit here till monday then start wending our way home



There seems to be a dog stealing your catalitic converter.:lol-053:


----------

